# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Web faqe pa pagese - Web faqe falas

## einforma

*AJAX ITC (www.ajaxitc.com) iu ofron mundesine e krijimit te nje faqeje ne Internet falas, qofte ajo personale, per biznes apo per ndonje projekt ose aktivitet te cfaredollojshem. Programimi dhe dizajnimi i faqes behen falas, pervec kesaj hapesira eshte e pakufizuar per kohe te pakufizuar dhe mund te vendosni cfaredo lloji materiali (fotografi, prezentime, informata, adresa, harta, cmimore, etj).*


*Pse duhet te kem nje faqe ne Internet?*

Edhe pse shkembimet tregtare ne Ballkan behen ende me metodat e vjetra (blerje e mallit ne dyqan) dhe me metodat edhe me te vjetra qe njeh njeriu (shkembimi i mallit me mall ne vend te pageses ne para), megjithate njerezit po behen gjithnje e me te varur nga Interneti, duke i kushtuar shume kohe surfimit ne Internet. Shumicen e kohes njerezit surfojne ne Internet per argetim dhe komunikim e cila ne thelb eshe tentative per tu lidhur me njerez te tjere. Sidoqofte, cdo person qe i kushton maksimumin e kohes surfimit ne Internet per argetim dhe nderlidhje, cdonjeri prej tyre te pakten ben nje kerkim ne dite per gjerat qe i pelqejne, qe ka nevoje ose qe do te blinte. Prandaj, njerezit gjithmone e me shume po i kushtojne kohe Internetit e gjithmone e me pak po i kushtojne kohes blerjes me metodat e vjetra.


*Kam partneret, bashkepunetoret dhe klientet e mi, pse do te me duhej dicka tjeter?*

Sepse se pari do te lehtesonte punen e partnereve, bashkepunetoreve dhe klienteve tuaj te tanishem. Permes prezentimit ne Internet do te jeni me afer klienteve tuaj ne cdo kohe. Gjithashtu, prezentimi juaj ne Internet do rrise mundesine e krijimit te partnere dhe klienteve te rinj, ne shkalle me te gjere gjeografike, partnere me te fuqishem dhe fuqi blerese me te madhe.


*Gjithcka eshte falas, si mund te besoj ne kualitet?*

AJAX ITC aplikon standarde boterore ne teknologjine e informacionit. Eshte e perkushtuar ne kualitetin me te larte te teknologjise duke ofruar teknologji konkurrente jo vetem ne Ballkan, por edhe ne bote. Kompania jone tenton te ofroje teknologjine me te thjeshte te mundur dhe me efektiven. 
Bizneset qe tashme kane krijuar faqe te biznesit te tyre tek ne, gjithashtu kane krijuar faqe me kompanite tjera teknologjike qe u kane kushtuar me disa qindra euro. Prape se prape teknologjite tona te ofruara falas kane rezultuar me te sukseshme ne makinat kerkuese (Google, Bing, Yahoo, Ask, etj) se sa teknologjite e ofruara me pagesa marramendese nga firmat tjera. 
Pervec kesaj, AJAX ITC tashme konkuron ne tregon boteror te informacionit me produkte tjera duke ofruar informacionin ne kohe reale, me te shpejtin dhe me te besueshmin, duke perdorur teknologji nga me te ndryshmet per nderlidhje dhe shkembim te shpejte dhe te lehte te informacionit.


*E tere kjo pune, pse falas?*

Hapesirat shqiptare, ndryshe nga Europa dhe vendet e tjera te zhvilluara ekonomikisht dhe teknologjikisht, kane mbetur shume prapa ne fushen e teknologjise. Produktet, sidomos produktet teknologjike, ofrohen me kualitet teknik teper te ulet e me cmim teper te larte. Ndersa e gjithe bota synon ekzekutimin e te gjitha puneve permes teknologjise per faktin se behen me shpejte, me lehte dhe jane me te besueshme, shqiptaret ende nuk e kane shqyrtuar kete fakt seriozisht. Kjo na ka shtyre qe te ofrojme nje projekt per te gjitha bizneset shqiptare ne te gjitha trevat shqiptare pa pagese duke u mundesuar bizneseve te jene me afer partnereve dhe klienteve te tyre ne menyre me efektive, me te shpejte dhe me te besueshme.


*Per cilat treva eshte e vlefshme kjo oferte dhe ne cfare gjuhe mund te ndertoj faqen time?*

Kjo oferte eshte e vlefshme per te gjitha trevat shqiptare Shqiperi, Kosove, Kosove Lindore, Maqedoni, Epir dhe Mal te Zi. Pervec gjuhes shqipe, faqja ofrohet edhe ne gjuhet tjera qe perdoren ne ate shtet.


*Kam nje biznes jashte ketyre trevave, a eshte kjo oferte e vlefshme dhe per lokacionet tjera?*

Se shpejti AJAX ITC do te beje te mundur ndertimin e faqeve per bizneset shqiptare qe ndodhen jashte trevave shqiptare (Europe, Amerike e gjetiu). Gjithashtu, se shpejti do te vije me sistemin e pagesave online, sistem i cili sfidon sigurine e dhe lehtesine e bankave ne tregun tone. Edhe keto dy oferta do te jene falas.


*Si mund te kontaktoj AJAX ITC?*

Permes faqes sone ne Internet www.ajaxitc.com ose permes postes elektronike (email) gendirec@ajaxitc.com.

----------


## Mr-Bledi

einforma hyra tek ai siti qe me the por s'po shoh askundi mundesine per te hap nje sit te ri!

----------


## projekti21_dk

einforma kam një pyetje.
Të shumtën e harës kur ka këso faqe falas së pari vie emri i faqes pastaj emri që ti preferon.
ta zëmë dua ta kem një faqe "gjuha shqipe", sipas këtyre faqeve faqja ime do të dukej: www.ajaxitc.gjuhashqipe.com. Kjo nuk më pëlqen
në këtë adresë a mund ta kem një faqe pa emërtimin e firmës që po e dhuron faqen, pra www.gjuhashqipe.com

----------


## einforma

Faleminderit Mr-Bledi dhe ademgashi,

Se pari, per te krijuar nje faqe duhet te dergohet nje kerkese permes faqes se kontaktit http://www.ajaxitc.com/nakontaktoni.aspx ose te dergohet nje email ne gendirec@ajaxitc.com. PAstaj dergohet materiali qe deshiron te publikohet. Kjo per arsye se ju nuk merrni mundimin te ndertoni faqen, ate e dnertojme ne ndersa ju na jepni materialin per te publikura. Gjitashtu jepet edhe ndihme ne formulimin e prezentimit.

Sa i perket emrit te biznesit qe doni te emertoni, hapesira qe iu kushtohet juve gjednet brenda hapesires se AJAX ITC, mirepo gjithcka ka te beje me biznesin tuaj, edhe titulli dhe gjithcka tjeter. 

Si psh: 

www.ajaxitc.com/baumax.aspx  - "Baumax shpk Albania" - Lezhe, Shqiperi.
www.ajaxitc.com/mgs.aspx - "Mares - Gashi - Sopa" - Prizren, Kosove.
www.ajaxitc.com/diamantm.aspx - "Diamant - M" - Malisheve, Kosove.
www.ajaxitc.com/forma.aspx - Ngjyra dhe Llaqe "Forma" - Prishtine, Kosove.
www.ajaxitc.com/puntori.aspx - Ndermarrja Tregtare e Pavarur "Puntori" - Pozhoran (rrethi Viti), Kosove. 

Ndersa, qellimi i juaj per te bere nje faqe si www.biznesiim.com, e jo www.ajaxitc.com/biznesiim.aspx eshte zgjedhje juaj, mirepo ne jemi munduar te ofrojme prezentimin me te mire te firmave shqiptare ne Internet dhe ktu nuk luan rol nese ke web faqe tenden private apo je brenda hapesires se ajaxitc.com. Rezultatet tregojne qe keto faqe qe kemi krijuar ne jane mjaft konkurrente ne Internet. Ky eshte edhe qellimi thelbesor i te gjitha firmave qe prezentimi i tyre te jete konkurrent ne Internet, pavaresisht se ku gjendet ai prezentim.

----------

